# interior swap



## BlkonBlk056MT (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any advice about how to change door panels? Or has anyone done it?? I'm thinking about adding a little color to my all black interior. I found a set of red and black interior door panels (front R&L, rear R&L) from another goat. I think the red stitching and gauge pod will be just enough to make this look good. Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Ry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

be careful switching the guage pods because of the miles... never took door panels of a gto but they are very easy on most cars. usually a few screws then plastic rivits holding it on. just do it on a hot day because the plastic breaks in the cold. also use consistant pressure to pull off so it doesn't snap.


----------

